# ?   -

## Merry Corpse

-    ,  ?
        23     18,      ,   - ?  
p.s.        ,     )))

----------


## JPM

*Merry Corpse*, Z-    -   ,       .    ,      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

*JPM*, ,     Z,         ))
,  ,  ,   .      )

----------


## rust

,   , ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,   , ...

  *rust*,            ))

----------


## gazel

,           ?   ,   ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

, ,    .  .    

> ,           ?   ,   ?

   ,  ,  , ,   .        ,    .

----------

